# keeping this boy



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is the boy im keeping
hes a black tri
he is 15oz to day 
24 days old

we have been calling him arthur, but i dont like it
so need suggestions
bearing in mind most of our dogs have stripper sounding names!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What a cutie. He looks mad in the first pic lol. You could name his Arthur and call him Artie  You could name him Fabio? That's stripperish sounding.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mummy he needs a pedicure!!! He's the one i liked i think isn't he!!

Arthur is a bit of a poo name for a dog.. you need something to go with cosmo.. like pluto but then thats stupid lol.. ha ha Um...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He's cute as a button Amanda!  Zack, Rocky, Silk, Rico, Ramon, Sebastian, Apollo, Papi.......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what a little cutie!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

he's adorable Amanda!!! What a doll.

He looks like a Max to me or a Jack.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Mummy he needs a pedicure!!! He's the one i liked i think isn't he!!
> 
> Arthur is a bit of a poo name for a dog.. you need something to go with cosmo.. like pluto but then thats stupid lol.. ha ha Um...


i went and bought a new baby clippers at booths to day,!!!!
he spreads his out like a cat when hes out
yes him and bruce


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jack
Rip
Harley

He's so cute...my fav! :love5:


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww so cute!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww...........He is gorgeous and so cute!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww.....he's a cute one!!!!:love7:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol bless him mine do that in the bath


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so cute


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is so cute.I like Papi or Rocky.Storm,Zippity,Gizmo(he is fluffy),


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Was he mine Amanda ??????? if only ??????? If i got a male i would have to copy Jane and call him Biggles LOVE THAT NAME:hello1:


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

If he were mine, id call him Dazzle! Hes so cute!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So so cute!! Dabramo, Desai, Divari, Benecchi, fangxing, Fazio. If you need more, let me know.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

he's gorgeous x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

cute cute cute!!   
Hmm i love picking names. Let me get back to you on that.. gotta pick my son up from school !


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

michele said:


> Was he mine Amanda ??????? if only ??????? If i got a male i would have to copy Jane and call him Biggles LOVE THAT NAME:hello1:


YES! michele, i always said he would go to someone i know, or keep him, you will get to see him grow up now


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is what iv come up with
ROCCO
CISCO
RINGO
still need more for the list


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> this is what iv come up with
> ROCCO
> CISCO
> RINGO
> still need more for the list



Ooo I think Ringo fits super well with your current crew.

What about ... 

Atlas
Io (random, but I really like it...said eye-o)
Pandora
Aries
Adonis
Draco
Nova


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I also like Ringo and sebastian. Or how about Ian (i'm a little "vampire diaries obsessed  ) Or, Boone, capone, Abe, Diego, or julian.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

He looks super ticked but super cute!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG Amanda! He is the best! Is he the one you are keeping for me? lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

adding to my list..Diesel


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Amanda he is gorgeous!!! Love his coloring  Have you got homes for all your pups?
I have a friend who called her huskie Guinness, I love it. And Arthur is related to Guinness  so it might be an option.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG he is soooooooo cute!
I like the name Jack (as in Captain Jack Sparrow - I just LOVE Johnny Depp!!!!!)


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww amanda he is sooo cute....i like the name rocco or diesel.....


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> OMG he is soooooooo cute!
> I like the name Jack (as in Captain Jack Sparrow - I just LOVE Johnny Depp!!!!!)


me too!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> What a cutie. He looks mad in the first pic lol. You could name his Arthur and call him Artie  You could name him Fabio? That's stripperish sounding.


lol great name suggestion  would suit the pack nicely !


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> OMG he is soooooooo cute!
> I like the name Jack (as in Captain Jack Sparrow - I just LOVE Johnny Depp!!!!!)





amandagalway said:


> me too!!!


Maybe Sparrow than  , i think it would suit him well


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

He is so cute, I am hopeless at choosign names adn the name Arthur I love as its my dad's name but Artie for me is a no no as a ex partner called Arty was volitile and once threatened to throw me off a bridge.. I think it was jsut temper and he wouldn't have done it, he put me in a taxi instead.. but that name gives me the shivers now..

But JACK... I love Jack and he looks like a Jack.. I like the name as its catchy and short. Easy for him to learn. I was gonna call Red Jack but it was too close to Jake..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww i love him!
Glad you are keeping him Amanda.
Here are some names i like.

Ace
Adonis
Astro
Bandit
Duffy
Elvis
Fonzi
Hugo
Hudson
Iggy
Jet
Jed
Levi
Lance
Merlin
Nugget
Plato
Ricky
Rufus
Shane
Sawyer
Shawn or shawny
Zorro
Ziggy.


----------

